# O2 sensor in 2001 Maxima se



## MaximaRoPo (Oct 28, 2006)

I recently had my check engine light come on, pulled the code, and got a p0135, which according to the book means that my bank 1, sensor 1 02 sensor is out. Would it be possible for a somewhat car-competent person to replace this? If so, how do I do it and what does the part cost approximately? I also am not sure which sensor the book is referring to. Is it the one right in front or is it located somewhere else? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check the FSM... I'd check right now but I don't have it with me...

IIRC aftermarket it's $80 or so, genuine Nissan is $100-135ish. It should be pretty easy to replace if you don't mind getting dirty past the elbows with the engine, and if you have a 22mm open-end wrench.


----------



## MaximaRoPo (Oct 28, 2006)

Another question: which one would be Bank 1 Sensor 1? Is it the one pre-cat in the front of the engine, the one going into the top of the cat, or the one going into the bottom of the cat?


----------



## bostonmaxkid (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey I would get a haynes manual and see if that helps. I may be having this same issue.


----------

